# Down Street Underground Station (Organised Tour)



## noiseboy72 (Jan 11, 2017)

Down Street was one of the shortest lived stations on the original Piccadilly Line as built. Opened some months after the rest of the line - due to concerns regarding the long passageways below ground, the station was closed in 1932 in order to reduce head ways between trains on the central section.

In 1938, the Railway Executive Committee reached the conclusion that war was inevitable and started to look for a site for a reserve telephone exchange and coordination centre - to be used to manage the railways on a national basis once war was declared.

London Transport and the LMS Railway Company converted Down Street into a complex of offices, meeting rooms, dormitories, the telephone exchange and all the associated support infrastructure - bathrooms, kitchens and canteens needed to support a staff of 40 men and women.

When the blitz hit London, the government facilities was still not finished and an alternative was sought. Down Street was a 10 minute walk from Downing Street and was suitably equipped to accommodate PM Winston Churchill and his small private staff. He stayed there 11 times over a 40 day period, with Churchill sleeping in the Chairman's office on a camp bed - this being the closest room to the toilets! Later, private quarters were built for Churchill but there is no evidence he ever used them.

Today, the bricked up platforms are a readily visible reminder of the former station from passing trains, but behind the wall lurks the decaying remains... 

On with the pictures. I have made no attempt to hide the fact that this was an organised visit through London Transport Museum's Hidden London tours. I can heartily recommend them, being well organised, strictly limited numbers and plenty of time to look around. You are not allowed to roam freely, but there is plenty of time to take pictures and the staff are very accommodating. 

*NOTE: Posted from my Facebook account, so please let me know if the images don't work correctly!*























































































https://scontent.flhr3-2.fna.fbcdn....=0d05d6c623f2a1b866c1f66dfa9ee95a&oe=59141A14


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 11, 2017)

Nice! I know someone who went on this tour today, its one of the stations I haven't done yet, ive done afew of the others that they open up to the public every now and then. Lots of history down there, thanks for sharing your shots


----------



## noiseboy72 (Jan 11, 2017)

Thank you. I forgot to mention the very nice giveaway we got as we left. It's a copy of the Down Street booklet, complete with fold out plans of the station - all contained in a "top secret" manila folder.


----------



## smiler (Jan 12, 2017)

Interesting , Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 12, 2017)

That's a nice collection of photos from an area of London that the public very rarely see. It's a shame the old adverts are gone.


----------



## noiseboy72 (Jan 12, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> That's a nice collection of photos from an area of London that the public very rarely see. It's a shame the old adverts are gone.



As this station was converted before the war, there was very little in terms of advertising anyway. What was there was cleared away during the conversion - or possibly during the cleanup in the 80s when the wartime walls were cleared from much of the access passage ways to facilitate emergency access.

Euston still has lots of old adverts and there are a few at Aldwych, but the ones featuring Rolf Harris disappeared a short time ago...


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 12, 2017)

Nice one! The early Subbrit tours there arrived by a special chartered stop on a normal tube train full of bewildered passengers! 
Lovely shots, thanks for sharing!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 13, 2017)

Excellent that would love a look!


----------



## King Al (Jan 13, 2017)

Really enjoyed looking at this, nice one noiseboy


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 15, 2017)

I always enjoy reading reports on disused railway stations
Big thanks for sharing


----------

